# Here is another one of my Live Steamers running



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

And its for sale/trade as well. This is a Pearse 0-4-0 switcher, a very heavily built model made in the UK back in the late 1990's. RC control, butane gas fired, it has all the options. If you have a LGB White Pass Alco in the green/yellow scheme with factory sound, and fancy a live steamer, I am looking to trade. Enjoy this video from last year.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

🤪👍


----------

